# where to get a tank resealed?



## ddcool (Jul 31, 2012)

Just bought a 72 gallon bowfront on CL and it's leaking 
While I could strip off the old silicone myself I don't think I
would risk resealing it myself. Where can I bring the
tank to get it resealed and approximately how much would it 
cost?


----------



## ddcool (Jul 31, 2012)

anyone know where I could bring it or could reseal it let me know what you
would charge !


----------



## dabandit1 (Dec 6, 2010)

About as much as a new tank  Caulking isnt rocket science a couple good how to videos on youtube and your in buisness give it a shot what could possibly go wrong


----------



## fishdragon (Nov 8, 2010)

I have experience resealling several tanks size for 33g, 40g, 90g, 150g,210g, but it only involve resealling work, no others. if you can bring it to my fishroom, i should can help you.

BCA IS *EVERY MEMBER* 'S TREASURE!


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

sent you a PM


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

Thumbs up for John, he did an awesome job on my 22g long that was leaking. Thanks!


----------

